# Who is your tv girlfriend or boyfriend?



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Philadelphia's Action News has a substitution anchor and general reporter named Alicia Vitarelli who is ridiculously hot. She's built like the proverbial brick crap house and wears ridiculously tight dresses every newscast. I think my head would explode if they ever show her walking away from the camera. She gets five "Dayums!" from me and my buddies. I googled but don't see any pictures on the internet that do her justice.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Ooh, a stalker thread. 

I guess mine would be the woman who does the weather on the local CBS news - Jackie Johnson. She is also well built and wears tight dresses.

Other than local newscasters, it would be Zooey Deschanel. I like a quirky girl.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Are we talking the actors or their characters? (if your person isn't a newscaster or the like) Because mine would be 100% different depending.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> Are we talking the actors or their characters? (if your person isn't a newscaster or the like) Because mine would be 100% different depending.


Jesse?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> Philadelphia's Action News has a substitution anchor and general reporter named Alicia Vitarelli who is ridiculously hot. She's built like the proverbial brick crap house and wears ridiculously tight dresses every newscast. I think my head would explode if they ever show her walking away from the camera. She gets five "Dayums!" from me and my buddies. I googled but don't see any pictures on the internet that do her justice.


I googled too.

Not hot.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

BradJW said:


> I googled too.
> 
> Not hot.


Yes I agree, and a thread like this has to have pictures.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> Jesse?


Jesse who?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Candace Bailey (host of _Attack of the Show_).

Much more attractive than her co-star Sara Underwood (who somehow got the "Hottest Woman" honor from _Esquire_).


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> Jesse who?


Jesse who?

Seriously?

Breaking Bad Jesse!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> Jesse who?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Breaking Bad Jesse!


Haha

Well that's the only Jesse I would think of. But why would he be my TV boyfriend?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, for starters, he's got lots of money.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> Well, for starters, he's got lots of money.


Haha okay then. But no Jesse would not be.

Character would be newly appointed. Dean Winchester. Rawr in all ways. 
Actor has yet to be topped with Ian Somerhalder because he's hot and sweet and an amazing person.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

For the record, mine would be Oprah. 


She's got even more money than Jesse.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Ching-He Huang of Cooking Channel's "Easy Chinese." She's a Taiwanese-born Brit!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

For Mrs. S., it's between Jax Teller, Raylan Givens, and Eric Northman.
For me, I am too fickle to choose.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Ooh, a stalker thread.
> 
> I guess mine would be the woman who does the weather on the local CBS news - Jackie Johnson. She is also well built and wears tight dresses.
> 
> Other than local newscasters, it would be Zooey Deschanel. I like a quirky girl.


http://teamcoco.com/video/zooey-iphone-ad


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Cheesesteak, bro.... You need an intervention....

http://www.ehiac.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=105626043


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Philadelphia's Action News has a substitution anchor and general reporter named Alicia Vitarelli who is ridiculously hot. She's built like the proverbial brick crap house and wears ridiculously tight dresses every newscast. I think my head would explode if they ever show her walking away from the camera. She gets five "Dayums!" from me and my buddies. I googled but don't see any pictures on the internet that do her justice.


This post is useless without pictures. TiVo the newscast and screencap her.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

BradJW said:


> I googled too.
> 
> Not hot.


Cool. I don't have to share with you.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Cheesesteak, bro.... You need an intervention....
> 
> http://www.ehiac.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=105626043


That's from 2010. She looks better than that now on tv. At least on my tv.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I like the ABC weather woman Ginger Zee, but I don't think she gives a darn about me.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I like Ginger Lee.

I'm also digging Shawnee Smith.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Our meteorologist in Dallas on ABC, Colleen Coyle










Bio:

http://www.wfaa.com/on-tv/bios/111878879.html

I actually have a friend who is a reporter for the station and he keeps teasing me that when he sees her he tells her I have a crush on her.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to change mine to Colleen Coyle


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

BradJW said:


> I want to change mine to Colleen Coyle


In less than 10 years she will be national on GMA. She has a great personality and has filled in on GMA a couple times.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Sarah Shahi rings my bell.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

super dave said:


> Sarah Shahi rings my bell.


This! Or perhaps another USA Network person, Piper Pibero


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Mary Louise Parker for me please.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Cheesesteak, bro.... You need an intervention....
> 
> http://www.ehiac.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=105626043












The jury still may be out on this one


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Can I still name Erin Gray from "Buck Rogers in the 25th Century," or Rose McGowan from "Charmed," or does it have to be someone on a current show?

In that case, I pick Aubrey Plaza on "Parks and Recreation."


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Ooh, a stalker thread.
> 
> I guess mine would be the woman who does the weather on the local CBS news - Jackie Johnson. She is also well built and wears tight dresses.
> 
> Other than local newscasters, it would be Zooey Deschanel. I like a quirky girl.


The aforementioned Jackie Johnson:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

If we're talking weather-girls, I don't really watch the local news all that much, but occasionally I'll stumble upon them. And when I did, I found that I preferred Ms. Johnson's replacement at KCAL9 (Jackie now does the news at KCBS2, which is a network affiliate and thus a bigger deal, even though they are owned by the same company): Evelyn Taft


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Like I said, I don't really watch the news, so I'd have to choose somebody from the scripted shows. In that case, the easy winner is Alison Brie, from _Community_ and _Mad Men_:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If we're talking weather-girls, I don't really watch the local news all that much, but occasionally I'll stumble upon them. And when I did, I found that I preferred Ms. Johnson's replacement at KCAL9 (Jackie now does the news at KCBS2, which is a network affiliate and thus a bigger deal, even though they are owned by the same company): Evelyn Taft


Apparently, KNBC's Elita Loresca has a following.


----------



## Llwellyn (Jan 12, 2004)

For me, I've always had a thing for Gaby Hoffmann. I also have a huge thing for Anna Belknap (CSI:NY, Medical Investigation, The Handler) and if we're talking characters, her CSI:NY character of Lindsay Monroe/Messer is pretty much right up my alley too. That doesn't happen often.

I'm also pretty fond of Sela Ward, and the Stacy character she played on House was kind of on target too.

I don't have any pics handy.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

New local weathergal here on Channel 10 is hot. Sheena Parveen.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Mike Rowe and Alton Brown


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Amy Mathews - I love a woman who knows how to use power tools!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Philadelphia's Action News has a substitution anchor and general reporter named Alicia Vitarelli who is ridiculously hot. She's built like the proverbial brick crap house and wears ridiculously tight dresses every newscast. I think my head would explode if they ever show her walking away from the camera. She gets five "Dayums!" from me and my buddies. I googled but don't see any pictures on the internet that do her justice.


Mine used to be a different local news girl in our town, with the same first name.










Another one was Giada de Laurentis. But I never watch that channel anymore.

From shows I actually watch, I think it's Jessica from True Blood.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've noticed the trend around here with television "meteorologists" seems to be that during the week prime-time newscasts they have the hot-exotic woman who silhouettes really nicely against the green-screen. 

Then on the weekends, they have that creepy old guy weatherman who looks like he isn't allowed within 100 yards of an elementary school.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Llwellyn said:


> I'm also pretty fond of Sela Ward


:up: this.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Was, is and always will be Tom Selleck!!!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

This thread is both great and creepy.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been watching old eps of Mission Impossible on MeTV. My current crush is then 24-yr-old Lesley Ann Warren. She's both beautiful and cute. Usually you don't get those two together. She's also a very talented actress. I bet she would have been a helluva weather girl.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Raylan Givens is totally my TV boyfriend. We are in luv!!!










For a while it was Jack Bauer, but he got old and then left me. 










Harvey Specter and I flirt a lot, but it's never gone further than that.










Nick and I are just friends!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Great, now I have an occluded front.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Zevida said:


> Raylan Givens is totally my TV boyfriend. We are in luv!!!


Raylan was mine for a long time, recently beat out by Dean.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I've noticed the trend around here with television "meteorologists" seems to be that during the week prime-time newscasts they have the hot-exotic woman who silhouettes really nicely against the green-screen.
> 
> Then on the weekends, they have that creepy old guy weatherman who looks like he isn't allowed within 100 yards of an elementary school.


It's not just the meteorologists:


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

For me it has to be Jordana Brewster!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Sarah Hyland of Modern Family does it for me...though Sofia Vergara would also be a nice consolation prize!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If we're talking TV _characters_, it's Lorelei Gilmore, now and forever.

If we're talking _actresses,_ there are quite a few: Sarah Shahi, Catherine Bell, Angie Harmon, Cote de Pablo, Jill Flint, Sela Ward, Bridget Moynihan, Salma Hayek, Shannen Doherty, Daniela Ruah, Jill Hennessy, Kiera Knightley, even Kim Kardashian.

Obviously, you can tell what gets my motor running. (And no it's not just crazy hotness or hot craziness.)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Donna from _Suits_:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Donna from _Suits_:


My #2 redhead of the moment.

#1, of course, is Christina Hendricks. 

I also find their characters appealing. (Christina as she is in Mad Men -- NOT the infamous Firefly episode.)


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

ihatecable said:


> The jury still may be out on this one


She is Philly hot but Dallas average.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Character Trudy Campbell from Mad Men. She's delightful, smart, attractive, good natured, happy, creative, takes initiative, and classy. 










My second choice would be Bailey Quarters from WKRP in Cincinnati, but she has self-confidence issues, unlike delightful Trudy.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

My TV boyfriend would be Jean Luc Picard. I love baldies.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Dana Delaney
Kelly Ripa
Lesley Stahl (60 minutes)
The Philly anchor from 10+ years ago who was also a marathon runner.

All beauty and brains


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Pictures people!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

While we are talking meteorologists, how about my buddy from high school:










Note: I'm not gay (NTTIAWT), but the girls in HS loved him.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Sorry to say this about your high school buddy, Philosofy, but all I can see is that ENORMOUS forehead.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nina from Sprout TV


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

As far as local TV talent, I like Owen Conflenti, on our NBC station. He's one of the morning anchors. I don't consider him to be "hot," but he's a cutie and very funny.

As far as characters, it's Tim Riggins, hands down! I also like Tyler Blackburn, who plays Caleb on "Pretty Little Liars." Yes, I love long hair on men. The resemblance between the two hasn't escaped me....nor has the fact that at 42, I am a pervy old woman.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Sigh....and it's sad that I keep coming back to my post to click on the picture...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> While we are talking meteorologists, how about my buddy from high school:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like Tom Arnold...NTTIAWT


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> Nina from Sprout TV


:up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I also have a huge crush on Steven from Right This Minute. He's the epitome of cute dork. 



Spoiler


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Donna from _Suits_:





Graymalkin said:


> My #2 redhead of the moment.
> 
> #1, of course, is Christina Hendricks.
> 
> I also find their characters appealing. (Christina as she is in Mad Men -- NOT the infamous Firefly episode.)


I'd add the daughters from Castle and Suburgatory to those on the hot reddhead list.

As for local weather girls:

Indianapolis CBS: Angela Buchman










Indianapolis NBC: Nicole Misencik










I can't find good photos of either.

I saw Nicole upclose in jeans, a sweatshirt, and a baseball hat and she was freakin' adorable!


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Dany from Game of thrones

Or I have to say Jimmy's mom from boardwalk empire


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Rainy Dave said:


> Amy Mathews - I love a woman who knows how to use power tools!


oh God yes. and she hawt to boot... definitely one of my favs


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Lesley Stahl (60 minutes)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Molly Quinn, who plays Alexis Castle on _Castle_, is absolutely lovely. But I see her as the perfect _daughter._ I would want to beat up any man over the age of 22 who lusted after her.










Damn, I'm getting paternal now!

Now, Stana Katic... that's an entirely different story. She's also on my list.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Gina Torres.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

This century, Casey Wilson. Last century, Janeane Garofalo. Overlap with Tina Fey.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Matt Bomer. The Neal Caffrey instantiation.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Lori said:


> Matt Bomer. The Neal Caffrey instantiation.


Oh yeah.... nice!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Harvey Spector from Suits


----------

